# Pls suggest good laptop- Budget Rs 35,000



## plsoft (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm plannin to buy a laptop, pls select the best product at this price (any company, its yur choice)...


----------



## desertwind (Oct 8, 2005)

There's sticky for that. Go Here


----------



## Deep (Oct 8, 2005)

Please refer to the thread link provided above by desertwind

Thanks
Deep


----------

